# cheat meal or cheat day?



## jimm (Dec 23, 2013)

so which is it cheat meal or cheat day?


----------



## sciguy (Dec 24, 2013)

The fact your asking means you want a cheat day haha. I'd say cheat meal if your going to do a cheat day on xmas


----------



## jimm (Dec 24, 2013)

im lucky in regards to junk food.. my metabolism is high anyway im a ectomorph and im on high test... I eat good every day I eat purely eggs chicken breast or beef veg and potatoes shakes and cottage cheese, I don't make it fancy I stick to what works. but il have a day usually on my rest day not all the time but always at a weekend were I will wake up eat a mcdponalds breakfast and it just gets worse from there muffins chocolate bars everything! I can get away with it now but no way when I go for my cut in 2014.... but yeah its a blessing and a curse because I can keep the fat off even with days like that but struggle more then say a endo to put weight on!


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cheat meal - more control. Typically it might be "eat whatever you want between 6-7pm" or something like that. Cheat Days can tend to get out of hand. Depends on the purpose and your overall goal.


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 25, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> Cheat meal - more control. Typically it might be "eat whatever you want between 6-7pm" or something like that. Cheat Days can tend to get out of hand. Depends on the purpose and your overall goal.



Great response never thought of a time frame lol


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 25, 2013)

I eat cheat meals several times a week, what are your goals?
There is no correct umbrella answer, be your own project and use "trial and error" it's not like your gonna make an unforgivable mistake.


----------



## irish1987 (Dec 25, 2013)

sassy69 said:


> Cheat meal - more control. Typically it might be "eat whatever you want between 6-7pm" or something like that. Cheat Days can tend to get out of hand. Depends on the purpose and your overall goal.



^^^This^^^

Sent from my SCH-R760X using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 26, 2013)

Meal for sure!  Once maybe twice a week depending on goals/body type.


----------



## kg5000 (Dec 26, 2013)

I agree with the above!  cheat meal for sure,  cheat day is a little extreme Personally I like to plan out the meal exactly, or I end up stretching it out to an entire day. love the homer donut action lmfao


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 5, 2014)

I usually do a cheat meal it just increase my need to binge.


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 6, 2014)

I also don't stress out if I have a piece of chocolate or something. Just knowing the way I think...


----------



## tools2020 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah definitely cheat meal. I would feel like crap if I spent the whole day eating food my body hasn't touched in a while. Cheat meal is the way to go.


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 9, 2014)

I am weak, cheat day!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2014)

I only have one or two cheat meals per week, if I am in a cutting stage like I am right now.


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2014)

1 cheat meal and 1 carb load day per week for me. I do my cheat meal Wednesday evening and my carb load (low fat) day on Saturday.


----------



## fuzepd (Feb 9, 2014)

i used to do a cheat day but i just dont have the control for it, so i just do a cheat meal once a week now


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 10, 2014)

If you are an ecto why even ask? You could have a cheat year and still not put on fat.


----------



## jshel12 (Feb 10, 2014)

I do a few cheat meals a week.  I might get a big breakfast at dinner and go out to dinner on same day. Usually never more than 2 cheat meals in one day though. I have a very fast metabolism and my job many times will require me to work a 12 hour shift and walk, climb, etc for many of those hours.  So I can get away with an extra cheat meal or 2 a week than the average guy.


----------



## jimm (Feb 14, 2014)

iv cut all junk out my diet and im having 1 or 2 cheat meals at the very most a week. feeling good right now im around 13%bf now on test e only and im picking up my deca and eq tomoro im eating only

chicken breat
lean beef
fish ( different types)
eggs
rice
potatoes
cottage cheese
protein shakes

thats literlly it i keep forgeting to get vegatables but i eat that every day iv been eating this way for last 2 years but sinse breaking up with my ex ive become more dedicated to diet and its made huge difference iv just recently cut out junk to lean down a little before my cycle... il be cutting on tren and winny and or maybe masterone so i can still eat some cheat meals when i start the deca and eq

i do crave junk tho and now im watchin man vs food and its not helping lol


----------



## ev1l (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheat meal or time your cheating, as others have said above.  I only do it once a week.


----------



## Mincow (Apr 14, 2014)

If you do a cheat meal, I'm curious to hear the standard number of cheat meals people do during the week.


----------



## exerciseordie (Apr 14, 2014)

I would say 1-2 "cheat meals" in the off season and 1-2 high carb meals for contest prep a week. The problem with cheat days is (especially during contest prep) is if you truly binge on pizza, high fat burgers, fries, ice cream, and just murder out everhthing in site...you can easily end up costing yourself a week in time. I've in no way been a saint during my contest prep, BUT I have done my best on if I'm going to cheat to keep it low fat high carb. Mainly because being depleted I believe my body will utilize the nutrients for replenishment and not store as much in fat. Again I've not been a saint but I also haven't killed out pizza and mcdonalds and shit like that in an all out binge.


----------



## Harjot Mundi (Apr 15, 2014)

cheat meal usually leads me to a cheat day lol


----------



## cluv909 (May 18, 2014)

cheat meal over cheat day, any day lol


----------



## SuperLift (May 20, 2014)

Also depends on the genetics of the person..


----------



## nksheauxtime (Jun 15, 2014)

Cheat meal for my .02 .  I always feel horrible at the end of a full cheat day on a psychological level, even if it doesn't mean much in the grand scheme of a great diet.  For me personally just one single splurge is enough to satisfy a craving.  

You could always just string together a little extra cardio.


----------



## jimm (Jun 21, 2014)

its amazing how your diet effects you mentally im off to eat salmon and sweet potatoe


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't want to sound like a health nut but I always feel good after eating a nice bowl of lentils and chicken.  I need me a good indian girl....


----------



## DirtyBulkKing (Jun 21, 2014)

For me if I'm trying to put on mass I would have a couple of cheat meals throughout the week ideally on Leg day or Back day, sometimes it ends up being a full blown cheat day though!
Or if I'm cutting I'm a lot stricter and would have 1 high carb day a week with low fats.


----------



## JeanClaude (Jul 21, 2014)

cheat life


----------



## jimm (Jul 27, 2014)

I couldn't eat purely junk all day if I wanted to ha im to set in my ways of healthy eating now


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm do for a cheat day.  Hey is that the kernals calk?!!


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

I do a cheat meal, not a cheat day.


----------



## Blenderrrr (Dec 6, 2014)

unfortunately a cheat meal often snow balls into a cheat day. lol.  definitely better to minimize it though.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 7, 2014)

The cheat meal is something that is needed if your eating strict. Psychologically and physiologically it is needed. I take a cheat meal when I feel I need it. But only after at least 5 days of strict eating. The whole day comes in handy when you are preparing for an event to flood the muscles with extra glycogen to fill up the muscles. 

I travel a lot for work so I even work towards overtraining the week prior to my trip; knowing that I won't get to train everyday and I will also be eating a little more relaxed at business dinners. Works like a charm I always end up filling back out and never really gaining any fat. There is no way i can eat every 2 hours and work productively while on a business trip so I actually end up eating less calories over all for those days but instead of the strict 50/30/20 macro ratio. Its more like 30/40/30 Protein, carb, fat. i know its not an exact science but I love the first 3 days in the gym back home because I look like a freak


----------



## Upolkinsuct (Dec 19, 2014)

For guys like me it really doesn't matter as I can easily put away 8,000-10,000 calories in a single meal if I let myself go (7lb+ of pizza in less then 30 mins anyone?).

My idea for sanity is to simply build a cheat day into my calories each week. Keeps cravings at bay and minimizes damage. I have tried many differnt ways of doing this. From eating less calories each day and "saving them up" for the weekend to what I am doing now.

I now use intermintet fasting (only thing that allows me to control my unending appetite) and when I want a cheat day I will simply eat double calories one day and then fast the next day. I find that this works best for me, hormones go CRAZY after a cheat day like this as well.

For those that ask, no I have had no issues with muscle loss doing this, I actually usually make improvements in the gym after this. Along with usually being down a bit on the scale after a day or 2 to let the water weight settle.


----------

